# cyno afra cobue



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

lets see your cobue tanks


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

Let me be the FIRST! Enjoy! :fish:

*CLICK ME*


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

*CLICK ME FOR VID*



ENJOY! :dancing:


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

my juvie cobue that passed..... R.I.P.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I just picked up 7 Cobue today. Only at 1/2" right now. still in quarantine but I'm excited.


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

Is there no LOVE for the cyno afra cobues / cobwes. :-? LOL


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

opcorn: =D> :fish:


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

I love them.... and want some..... i have no pics... cause I have none.... YET.....


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Mugen-Malawi said:


> Is there no LOVE for the cyno afra cobues / cobwes. :-? LOL


Along with the ruby reds and newly aquired protomelas marginatus.... these guys are my favorites.

here are few pics:

my young male









same male now, ( T-5 colormax/actinic lighting):









a couple of my albino males (young-2"):

















got close to 40 fry growing out. another holding & just got in some new F1's to add to the group when they get some size to them.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Excellent looking male tires.

Grow out tank


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

nick a said:


> Excellent looking male tires.
> 
> Grow out tank


That male in the foreground of the second pic of yours is a stunner as well. He has the perfect dorsal barring i look for.

You may have to hook me up...


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

I knew that comment will bring out the best of yall. LOL. =D> Excellent specimens! :thumb: :fish: opcorn:


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

Nick a i would like to see your breeder male/males that produce such wonderful offspring!  
your fish are amazing!
i just got me a male f2 cobue along with 4 more females!


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a quad of nick a's stock and the male is just coloring up. In fact, he just had his first spawn a few weeks ago and I have 7 fry growing out now.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats on the spawn! These little guys can be quite prolific :thumb:

Sorry for the pic quality--this is the main male breeder I use.


----------



## wakko (Apr 2, 2007)

does anyone have pics of what the fry look like? I bought a group of these at the LFS but am not sure if they are really cobue?


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

man nick your fish are outstanding! :drooling:


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

nice cobues i ordered 6 from Daves but not colloring up


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

How big are they and what are their tankmates?


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for the replys and pics.keep them comming .got to love the dogtooth.now how do i repl ly with pics.there not the best.never done it before.


----------



## Godsten (Jun 24, 2010)

Those are some beautiful looking fish, I am hoping to add some to my tank before to long. Especially your's nick. I love the depth of the color you can see on those males. I have been scouring the internet for cobue and the best I could find was adult fish from Dave's. Does anyone have advice where I could get some juvenile cobue so I can grow them from youngsters (and also avoid paying 100 bucks for 5 fish). Thanks in advance all.


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

i have had this type for about 2 yrs and i have never gotten the male to color up as nice the ones posted here.do they have to be alone in a tank or can they co exist and color up fully with other mbunas?(none that look alike or similar colors)


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

joker76 said:


> i have had this type for about 2 yrs and i have never gotten the male to color up as nice the ones posted here.do they have to be alone in a tank or can they co exist and color up fully with other mbunas?(none that look alike or similar colors)


From my experience, if ur cobwes are getting bullied, then their colors will not be as nice. Mines was always the bully so he was always colored up. His sons on the other hand, some will display brighter colors while others a duller hue. Substrate may also play a role in their dull color-ation. With a dark background n substrate, my juvies took a while to colored up in a 55 g. Once I switched to a lighter substrate in my 55 their colors became brighter. My 1.5 inchers in a 20 long with a lighter substrate colored up at a faster rate then their older siblings when they were in the same tank with a darker substrate. It could also be the strain u have but then again maybe not. Maybe even ur water quality. There are a lot of factors that may affect color but this is just my .02.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

joker76 said:


> i have had this type for about 2 yrs and i have never gotten the male to color up as nice the ones posted here.do they have to be alone in a tank or can they co exist and color up fully with other mbunas?(none that look alike or similar colors)


*i have always kept my afra cobues as a "primarily" a species tank. I do keep tankmates in with them though such as right now i have some crimson tides in there. this is to keep them from hiding all the time. and they get along pretty well with only minor territorial confrontaions.

This way i am sure that they are the dominant species so that my male will feel or be the top dog and gladly showing off his colors.*


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

i dont have a tank of cobues..i do have one tho lol ! these are tricky fish to keep colored up.*** had better luck with the albino cobues coloring up at an earlier age.btw outstanding as always nick a!! ill take 10 !


----------

